# Notificação Admonitória



## tuga9890

Alguém me saberia esclarecer qual seria o termo correspondente em espanhol? Mais uma vez esgotei todas as possibilidades de pesquisa e ainda não consegui formular nenhuma tentativa em português.

Desde já agradeço.


----------



## Vanda

Qual termo? Correspondente a quê?


----------



## tuga9890

Notificação Admonitória correspondente a uma sentença.


----------



## Fanaya

Olá, Sara:

Depois de ter pesquisado na Internet, hei-de dizer que não estou convicto de que exista termo equivalente em espanhol, como do costume. Estou a visar um acórdão de um Tribunal de Évora e o artigo 808 do vosso Codigo Civil e fica claro que se trata de uma interpelação que faz o credor ao contratante em mora fixando-lhe um prazo de cumprimento sob a forma de ficção jurídica (creio), pois esse atraso no cumprimento fez-lhe perder o interesse que tinha na prestação, de modo que se finalmente o contratante incumpridor não cumprir a sua obrigação nesse prazo, esta se terá como definitivamente não cumprida.

'_Notificación admonitoria_' não me parece que se diga em espanhol, de certeza. Porém, deparei-me com um documento no Google que o usa num sentido similar (vede o 6). '_Admonición_' usa-se como sinónimo de admoestação, como em português, mas eu pessoalmente nunca ouvi '_notificación admonitoria_' e não me parece que um único documento seja uma amostra concludente. 

A princípio pensei que era uma '_intimación para la mora_', ou seja, o acto para constituir ao devedor em mora, pedindo-lhe que cumpra, mas da minha leitura deduzi que esta já se constituiu. A outra opção que sopesei era a de '_acción de desistimiento_' pela qual uma das partes desliga-se do contrato como consequência da falta de cumprimento da outra, mas também parece-me não abranger a figura jurídica toda, mas apenas uma parte. Enfim, é uma mistura de ambas. Portanto, da minha parte, manteria a denominação portuguesa, inserindo uma nota de rodapé.

Em todo o caso, continuo a reflectir e à espera da explicação do Carfer. A ver se isso nos ajuda.


----------



## jcr.meta

Seria bom ter o contexto, pode ser?


----------



## tuga9890

O contexto completo é o seguinte:

_Refere Antunes Varela que no Código Civil Italiano tal prazo não deve ser inferior a 15_
_dias e, embora não exista disposição semelhante no direito português, aquele prazo não deixa_
_de ser um ponto de referência (cfr. Antunes Varela, ob. cit., nota 2, pág. 125)._
_Para alguns autores a referida notificação chama-se *notificação admonitória* ou_
_*interpelação cominatória* (cfr. Antunes Varela, ob. cit., pág. 125; Calvão da Silva, Compra e_
_Venda de Coisas Defeituosas, Almedina, 2002, pág. 27)._


----------



## Fanaya

A minha pergunta é a seguinte: notificação admonitória e interpelação cominatória são a mesma coisa? Segundo li neste acórdão são diferentes, já que dispensa a primeira, mas não a segunda .


----------



## Carfer

_'Notificação admonitória' _é o mesmo que '_interpelação admonitória' _ou '_interpelação cominatória'_, a interpelação do contraente em mora dando-lhe prazo para cumprir, a qual tem em vista a conversão da mora em incumprimento definitivo e tem de ter as seguintes características:
- a intimação para o cumprimento;
- a fixação de um termo peremptório para o cumprimento;
- a comunicação de que a obrigação se terá definitivamente por não cumprida se não se verificar o cumprimento daquele prazo.

Quanto á pergunta do Fanaya, _'interpelação admonitória' _ou _'interpelação cominatória' _são a mesma coisa. A primeira expressão põe o acento tónico no aviso (a admoestação, como bem entendeste), a segunda na cominação, que neste caso consiste em considerar definitivamente incumprida a obrigação, mas, em ambos os casos, são a mesma interpelação.

P.S. Este forum é uma coisa curiosíssima. Onde é que já se viu um forum de línguas onde se fala de Direito a um nível bastante técnico e, mais que isso, em que aparece um foreiro espanhol a ler - e a invocar! - enigmáticos acórdãos do Supremo Tribunal de Justiça português, ilegíveis e incompreensíveis para 99% dos falantes de português? Só aqui! 

Escusado será dizer que não faço ideia do equivalente espanhol, mas existe, de certeza. Fanaya, a bola está no teu campo!


----------



## jcr.meta

Según las características que enumera Carfer, eso sería una *intimación perentoria*. Se sobreentiende el contenido de "amonestación" (por algo es "perentoria": "algo" va a pasar cuando se cumpla el plazo).

Habría que ver si en el país al que va destinada la traducción existe este nombre.

Yo sobreentendería que es judicial, pero quizá se podría agregar "judicial": *intimación judicial perentoria*.

Quizá alguno tiene alguna idea más "universal"


----------



## Carfer

jcr.meta said:


> Yo sobreentendería que es judicial, pero quizá se podría agregar "judicial": *intimación judicial perentoria*.



Em Portugal pelo menos, não é, ou melhor, pode ser, por via de uma notificação judicial avulsa, mas habitualmente não é. Basta um carta ou outra comunicação do credor ao devedor desde que o intime para cumprir, fixe o prazo e comine com o incumprimento definitivo.


----------



## jcr.meta

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal pelo menos, não é, ou melhor, pode ser, por via de uma notificação judicial avulsa, mas habitualmente não é. Basta um carta ou outra comunicação do credor ao devedor desde que o intime para cumprir, fixe o prazo e comine com o incumprimento definitivo.



Buena observación. Sería conveniente aclarar, sí.


----------



## jcr.meta

Una observación de otro tenor: parece medio "fuera de lugar" estar creando un término en este caso, puesto que el contexto indica que es la denominación dada por algunos autores. Esto es, se deja ver que hay una discusión entre doctrinos, por lo que la denominación cobra una especial relevancia para dirimir criterios.

En fin... Qué inadecuada (y a la vez necesaria) resulta la traducción en este caso (o quizá en todos , ja ja).


----------



## Carfer

jcr.meta said:


> Una observación de otro tenor: parece medio "fuera de lugar" estar creando un término en este caso, puesto que el contexto indica que es la denominación dada por algunos autores. Esto es, se deja ver que hay una discusión entre doctrinos, por lo que la denominación cobra una especial relevancia para dirimir criterios.
> 
> En fin... Qué inadecuada (y a la vez necesaria) resulta la traducción en este caso (o quizá en todos , ja ja).



Sí que es una denominación de la doctrina. No la encuentras en la ley. Sin embargo, si hay una denominación equivalente en la doctrina de los países hispanohablantes, ¿por qué no?


----------



## jcr.meta

Carfer said:


> Sí que es una denominación de la doctrina. No la encuentras en la ley. Sin embargo, si hay una denominación equivalente en la doctrina de los países hispanohablantes, ¿por qué no?



Porque, al tratarse de una discusión, los conceptos en cuestión tendrían que tener las mismas características en ambos países. Obviamente, es un objetivo poco realista, pero bueno, por eso dije que era una observación de otro tenor, por lo "vacilante" del alcance de un instituto jurídico cuando está en discusión y, por ende, la inequivalencia que tendrá el nombre de la traducción.

No sé si me explico, pero pienso que un concepto que no está bien delimitado, o que está delimitado de modo diferente simultáneamente, dificilmente genere una analogía adecuada en la lengua extranjera.

En fin, no escuchen a esta traductora delirante


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> P.S. Este forum é uma coisa curiosíssima. Onde é que já se viu um forum de línguas onde se fala de Direito a um nível bastante técnico e, mais que isso, em que aparece um foreiro espanhol a ler - e a invocar! - enigmáticos acórdãos do Supremo Tribunal de Justiça português, ilegíveis e incompreensíveis para 99% dos falantes de português? Só aqui!
> 
> Escusado será dizer que não faço ideia do equivalente espanhol, mas existe, de certeza. Fanaya, a bola está no teu campo!



Como disse Paulo Portas a José Sócrates "tive que ler segunda vez" (e terceira, e quarta... ). Mas quando estás acostumado a ler jurisprudência, tanto faz em que língua seja. A estrutura dos acórdãos e a maneira de expressar-se dos juízes é praticamente igual.



jcr.meta said:


> Habría que ver si en el país al que va destinada la traducción existe este nombre.
> 
> Yo sobreentendería que es judicial, pero quizá se podría agregar "judicial": *intimación judicial perentoria*.



En España desde luego que no existe '_intimación judicial perentoria_', pero sí '_intimación_' (judicial o extrajudicial, eso es irrelevante). Hasta ahí, que se trata de una intimación, creo que estamos todos de acuerdo. Es una figura muy parecida a la '_intimación del acreedor_' con una salvedad: esta figura constituye al deudor que se ha retrasado en el cumplimiento en mora, mientras que en la portuguesa se conmina a cumplir al deudor, pero éste ya se encuentra en mora.  Me remito, no obstante, a lo que escribí en otro post: 



> Recuerdo una sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la UE que precisamente trataba sobre este asunto, y más concretamente de un impago por parte de un señor que vivía en Alemania a una sociedad italiana. Y utilizaba el término '_(requerimiento de) orden conminatoria de pago'.
> 
> Voilà. Aquí la sentencia, para los incrédulos _



Ésa es la figura propia del Derecho de la Unión Europea, pues de hecho normalmente el término '_orden_' suele utilizarse en el ámbito del Derecho Internacional Privado o Público cuando está en juego una cuestión entre personas físicas o jurídicas de diferentes Estados o entre los Estados mismos. Ésta es mucho más parecida, ya que se dirije contra un acreedor en mora, pero tiene el inconveniente de que no es una figura propia del Derecho español, por lo que tengo mis reticencias a traducirlo de esta manera cuando el texto se refiere al ordenamiento jurídico nacional.

En definitiva, las dos posibles traducciones son '_intimación del acreedor_' u '_orden conminatoria de pago_'. Sopesando las pegas de ambas, creo que queda a juicio de quien tenga que traducirlo escoger una u otra.


----------

